# Pest dog



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

So I thought I had lost two of my Mallard ducks to A Bobcat.We spotted said Bobcat in our yard near our chicken coop.Our chickens and ducks free range.We lost one then three weeks later we lost another.Thats when we spotted the Bobcat.Last night we saw the real culprit.Our neighbor has two dogs . He has one of those underground electric fences for them.One of his dogs came up our driveway hair standing on end and barking at us like mad.My husband chased it off.My husband said he saw the ducks after that.The male and female that I had left after the first two went missing.I started getting worried thinking about them so I went out about ten minutes after we spotted the dog.There was my male duck in front of our coop calling for the female and she was no where to be found.I looked down the hill into my neighbors yard and saw the dogs eating our duck. He tried to tell my husband that his dogs never leave his yard because of the fence but I have seen them several times in the road, even way at the end of the road.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Have a gun ready to defend your property, and when you shoot HIS dog on YOUR property, then maybe he'll believe you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Legally you may not be able to shoot the dog if you have residents within 100 yards ( more or less, depends on your laws) of where you are shooting. If you do and the neighbor calls the cops then you'll be the one fined and possibly loose your guns. If you are rural and the dog is coming from a ways down then yes shoot it. I would if a dog came here and killed my flock after already talking to the owner. So really it depends on how close the neighbor is/are to your yard.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have had many many dogs here at my house. We have have a lot of land here..I have lost a few hens due to aggressive dogs. I warned the owners and my rule of thumb is once. The dog comes back and I catch it and call animal control or take it to the shelter. I always tell the owner that I have done. I have had some growl at my children. In that case I shoot. I always make the owner aware what my plan is and give them the option. I love animals and hate owners who neglect to make the right choices for their own.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a similar rule. If I can catch the dog, we will call the owner(if it has a collar and ID) and let them come get him. We give a pleasant suggestion that we wouldn't want to see him here again because we have chickens....the only chickens around in the middle of acres of woodland. In other words, the only reason a dog is here is for the chickens.

If he comes back again, he is gone..disappeared. No coming back from that walk.

If one comes that cannot be caught, runs like he's been shot when you open the door of the house..this is a habitual stray that has been shot at before. We know at that point that he is a problem and he will be dispatched when next he comes to the property...and he will sooner or later. And he disappears also.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Take pictures next time the dog is on your property. Show the owner and tell them that next time the dog trespasses he will not be coming home. I'm not saying you kill the dog (laws may prohibit) but you can always take the dog to the pound or call animal control. 

Since the dog has already killed one of your ducks you have the right to protect your livestock. Call your local sheriff and ask what are your legal rights in protecting your flock. Also give the local animal control a call. They may be able to fine the owner or even take the dog since it has already killed livestock. In some places this is a very serious issue and dogs have been put down for wounding livestock.

There was a dog that use to visit the farm I grew up working on. He would chase the chickens and ducks all day. One day he finally caught one of the hens and killed her while he was playing with her (broke her wing and both legs before shaking her to death). The owners of the dog blamed us for allowing the birds to free range on our own property. Animal control did not agree and put the dog down saying that now he had a taste for blood and would not stop killing the birds if allowed to live. The owners were fined for not keeping the dog on their property, ordered to pay restitution for the dead hen and any eggs/chicks she may have produced and ordered to refrain from owning anymore dogs for 3 years.


----------



## galanie (Sep 10, 2013)

I prefer Bee's approach. Do not tell the owner you will do anything. Because something else may happen to the dog and guess who is going to get the blame? Yep. You.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Why punish the dog?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not a punishment, it's a solution. The owner is not the one tearing through a chicken flock, the dog is. The dog is just doing what comes natural to a predator animal and predators are eliminated with a final solution. If a fox keeps preying on your livestock, you shoot it. No different for a dog. 

It's all about territory and food supply and it is the same in the wild. Apex predators usually have a territory they defend in order to protect their food supply and humans are no different. What happens to that dog is a natural result of one predator poaching in another predator's territory. 

Unfortunate for the dog is the fact that he has been taught to be familiar with humans without also learning the dangers of eating their food supply. Some lessons learned are the last lessons one gets in the natural world. 

If you find that cruel, please realize that if the food ever grows scarce on the store shelves you will see a "civilized" society suddenly revert to these same rules of survival. "Cruel" is only one famine away from our doorstep. If you believe differently, you might have been asleep in class when they taught history in school.

Fact of life...keep your dog at home and no "punishment" occurs.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry, but as a police K-9 trainer for 1/5th of my lifetime, I have a huge heart for dogs. The owner is who you need to go after. 

By the way, I didn't sleep in school, and ready to take action IF and WHEN the time comes, but not before.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Going after the owner seems like a good solution, doesn't it? Maybe where you live it works that way and I'm so glad for you! 

Out where I live it doesn't work that way. Nothing happens at all. Nada. Zip. Zero. Are you sitting there, possibly, thinking that we are all just a bunch of trigger happy fools with hard hearts for dogs? I have a dog. I love dogs! I HATE killing dogs...makes my stomach sick. But so does a lot of the harder things in life that produce a food supply at home. 

This does not negate the fact that~in my area~the law could care less about your livestock, your property or anything else that is destroyed by a dog. They don't care even if the dog has threatened a human or even bit a human. There is no animal control here...maybe there is in the city or burb where you live but there is no such thing here.

Your solutions may work in your area and that is wonderful that you have that resource. In other areas it doesn't work and the farmer is forced to enact their own animal control. The police actually expect you to do so...I know, I've spoken with them and had them on my property to visualize the damages. I was advised to take the dog out and shoot it..by the police. 

That's what passes for animal control here and I have learned to act preventatively with stray dogs...and learned that lesson the hard way. You may have a heart for dogs and that is wonderful..so do I. For dogs that are where they are supposed to be and controlled by their owners. Others are assumed to be predators and will be treated as such.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever you decide to do about this killer dog stay within the limits of the law for your own protection. If you shoot the dog you better have proof it was a threat to you and yours.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

if a dog comes after my chickens i would shoot it .. i live in a rural area and there is nothing the county could do if i complained about dead chickens


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

rcorliss said:


> He has one of those underground electric fences for them.


I've never heard of an underground electric fence. Generally, contact with the ground dampens out the electric charge and it's like nothing. If it is somehow protected from the ground, how can it possibly work on anything???? hmmmmm. Check the legality first, and if OK, shoot the dog. But make sure the dog is on your property, so your neighbor can't claim the dog was under control. Somehow my bull**** alarm is going off on that alleged electric fence. Now I have to research this for my own peace of mind!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

With an underground "electric" fence, you dig the wire around the perimeter of the property. The dog then wears a collar which when it passes this underground wire, sends an electric current into the dog's neck. it is pretty good, but does need time to teach the dog where not to go.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

havasu said:


> With an underground "electric" fence, you dig the wire around the perimeter of the property. The dog then wears a collar which when it passes this underground wire, sends an electric current into the dog's neck. it is pretty good, but does need time to teach the dog where not to go.


Second.

There are cases where the fence doesn't deter the dog. Same with the shock bark collars. It just doesn't work for all dogs. Our dog doesn't seem affected by the shocks from these fences or the bark collars. We were able to train her not to bark with the spray collar. She sees it and she stops barking. As for staying on our property- the only thing that will make her leave the property is a deer passing through. She goes into flush mode and will chase them up the mountain til I recall her.

I have worked with some dogs that the shock would knock them off their feet and they'd be wimpering for hours. Not little dogs but working/hunting dogs.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I never liked the in ground electric system...too many problems with them and the dog gets shocked when he tries to come back in the perimeter.

I have had a wireless electric containment system for the past 9 yrs or so and love it. The weather doesn't affect it, it can be adjusted immediately and you can take it wherever you go. The signal seems stronger also. If a dog should happen to go across the boundary it doesn't shock him when he comes back in, so this is a plus. 

To set it up? Plug it in, adjust the boundary level and put a collar on your dog. Done.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I would say something to the neighbor about what's happening. I would also KEEP my ducks & chickens penned up in a safe place where the dogs can't get to them and locked into their coop at night. We also have a neighbor who's dog has come here and almost got one of my hens. Luckily Sophie let me know what was happening since she was the one the dog had in sight. We got to the dog in time and Sophie was safe. Ours are allowed outside when we are home with them and our big dog is out with them. Leaving them to free range leaves them open to many other predators besides the neighbor's dog.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

It would seem that the shocking device on the collar must need a battery to work, and batteries don't last, so unless the neighbor keeps up the batteries in the collar, then nothing? I think the traditional electric fence would be much more effective.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

On another forum I frequent, I read today that the member's horse (just an old, retired, and barely walking horse) broke through the fence and it appears his neighbor shot and killed it. Is this the latest trend happening these days?


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Bee what kind of "wireless" dog containment do you have?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

apdeb said:


> Bee what kind of "wireless" dog containment do you have?


It's Petsafe brand and is the best, IMO...I tried the cheaper brand and it didn't deliver. It's cheaper if bought on Amazon, it seems, though I bought mine directly online from Petco when I bought it. I bought an additional collar there also some years ago.

You can sometimes pick up this fence in the classifieds from people who bought it and decided they didn't like their dogs getting shocked or that didn't put in the necessary training and thought it didn't work. I've seen folks selling them~brand new~for $100.

My two dogs have been safely contained by it for all these years and we lived right by the road for many of those years. The batteries aren't too expensive and they last a couple months each, come in packs of two and I can get them for $7 here locally.

http://www.petco.com/product/6533/P...Pet-Containment-System.aspx?CoreCat=LookAhead


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't they also offer a rechargeable type of battery in some units?


----------



## Shelly W (Nov 28, 2019)

rcorliss said:


> So I thought I had lost tw
> 
> 
> 7chicks said:
> ...


I have a neighbor who knowingly has allowed their dog to kill 13 of my chickens. THIRTEEN. My chickens free range for the MANY benefits and there are many homes between our home/land & the dogs home. Here's the thing- when we realized for sure it was their dog; and actually had to chase said dog for a mile and pull my hen from his mouth (chicken was ok btw, just injured), but my husband went to let them know AGAIN that we knew it was their dog & ask them nicely to keep it from the yard; he was cursed out. And he asked me to try since the woman was home alone & we thought maybe if I was real nice- she/her husband & father in law who were now both home, might be more receptive to me since we'd had our children play together. I took my oldest daughter with me. (She was 15; but 5'10 & a tough young lady)...If she wasn't there, who knows what would've happened!? I was so nice- and the woman actually threatened my life, lol. She said "no one will ever find your body" & when her husband & F-I-L were yelling at me, she came up behind me to attack me until my daughter stepped in. I was so confused & upset by the encounter I called the sheriff...who came out and spoke with both of us. Her warned me not to try with her anymore b/c they were extremely rude to him. He told me I have every right; and I SHOULD kill the dog if I ever saw it again. This has proven harder than I thought. Since that encounter- they did get an electric underground fence w/collar. But it wasn't long until I caught the dog on camera taking 2 more chickens. Now it's sporadic and I've lost an additional 2. They refuse to do anything. The last time they were in my yard; I caught them and gave them to the dog warden (it is actually 2 dogs), but refused to file charges. Next time; it's either filling charges or smtg more extreme. Either way, it'll be the LAST time they come into my yard!! Period. Sorry this was very wordy! But neighbor's aren't always so neighborly! I have a Maltese who is extremely disinterested in chickens etc; but if he wasn't- I'd feel AWFUL if he ever hurt someone's animals and I would NOT allow it!!! He stays in the yard anyway- but he's wandered a couple times to our neighbors with an in heat Maltese...but he's a good boy. I love, LOVE dogs...ALL dogs. But I love my chickens too & it's terrible that I've lost so many; usually my favorites, to a dog. I won't let it happen anymore. My chickens don't deserve to be killed b/c it'll break my heart. I've got to do what I need for them...and as the authorities have told me- take them out! I have every right and they've had more than enough warning!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you do have the legal right to protect your livestock. Neighbors like those won't change, even if they lose the dogs they'll just get more and things will go right back to where they are now. 

You could build a safe pen for your birds where they can be out but safely behind fences. You could run hot wire around, zapped once is usually enough for any dog. 

But I have to mention this, your dog. Whether he's a good boy or not he should not be leaving your property to go find a female in heat. That is creating basically the same complications the others are causing you.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

This is a touchy subject for me...and from a necro thread, but I will just say this. If you are a good owner of any animal you build for them to be protected and you train for them to stay safe.


----------



## Shelly W (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok, just would like to say that when you read my comment, I said my dog "HAD" gotten out to my other neighbors, in heat female Maltese. This is unacceptable for so many reasons I wouldn't know where to start; but one of them is NOT that my dog would bite anyone or anything or DARE (or honestly care to) attack any animals. I said he HAD gotten out, but I've entirely remedied that situation. And we're in an area where predators, especially dogs/coyote are everywhere. We're trying to be as respectful of our next door neighbors in purchasing a fence for the entire property. (Let alone the cost; but it's worth it & we can do it.) We are also planning on getting the right LGD for this situation...I'm researching which dogs do best on almost 4 acres (if it'll be comfortable w/that little of room), if that dog would do well in our climate, and just basically the right breed for a family with growing animal's & with growing children! My youngest is 14 months. We haven't lost any more chickens (thank The Lord), even though I've chased the dogs off again. I just can't bring myself to do as my sheriff said- but I know he meant well. Perimeter fencing and LGD are coming quite shortly...we just are trying to be diplomatic to our neighbors who aren't happy about the fence. It will be simple & effective & barely visible other than the poles IMO. But they have been here a long time, & are used to letting their ducks swim in our pond. I hate to upset them, but for our animal's sake- including the coming Guardian dog- a fence is a must. I'm not a negligent animal owner... I am just not the only person making decisions here. It's taken this long to convince my husband/neighbors of the fence. I never wanted to "fully" free range my chickens, but my husband comes from a family unlike mine where he doesn't believe in anything but letting our chickens roam. (The certainly do love it! But not when tragedy strikes...again, it's been a long time, I'm grateful, but I'll feel much better with a fence.) I also wish it wasn't so expensive to put up even a simple fence!! I've been selling my things so my husband can't argue. As for shooting a dog; I had promised one way or another, if the dogs came back, they wouldn't leave. But saying and doing are two VERY different things. It's NOT their fault! I've been blessed to see them come in the yard (and to have the ability to watch my chickens as much as possible throughout the day).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's unfortunate that your hubs won't allow for a protected outside pen. It's what we always recommend when predator attacks become a problem. It's about the only way to convince them to go away if the easy meals are not so easy to get to. 

I shot one once. It tore me up. But I was protecting my two dogs. Nothing I did caused it to turn and move away. I had one option.


----------



## Shelly W (Nov 28, 2019)

robin416 said:


> It's unfortunate that your hubs won't allow for a protected outside pen. It's what we always recommend when predator attacks become a problem. It's about the only way to convince them to go away if the easy meals are not so easy to get to.
> 
> I shot one once. It tore me up. But I was protecting my two dogs. Nothing I did caused it to turn and move away. I had one option.


I am truly sorry you had to go though that, but protecting your own animals on your own property is what you do! It's heartbreaking that that had to happen, but I'm so glad your dog is ok! I have a call in for a perimeter fence estimate and "fingers crossed" hopefully it won't be a huge amount! I'm also hoping this doesn't take forever. The neighbors with the dogs are obviously unstable! (Trying to attack me, threatening my life, cussing me out- all in front of my daughter & her young children and ALL because I went and nicely asked them to stop their dogs from taking our chickens the very day we pulled a chicken out of one of their dogs mouth. Right outside of their home, while they were outside, as they watched. Not a word, not an apology, nothing. Then when we had to call animal control b/c they had been in our yard again quite often and we were sick of running them off and then having to sit with our flock that day, we finally took them and put them in our shed, called animal control and let them pick them up. We were told that they get CONSTANT complaints about these very dogs, that they wreak havoc on ppls livestock, destroy gardens & property etc. He basically begged us to press charges. I wouldn't. That would give them the ability to keep the dogs, give a legal citation to the owner's & possibly have the dogs destroyed. And what did we get for NOT pressing charges?? The woman going past our home for days laying on her car horn and giving the middle finger to anyone who was outside, mostly myself AND my 3 children! They're nutty!) So, sadly I was incorrect to think I could be "nice enough" to change the neighbor's behavior. And, I'm not sure if I'm more excited to put the fence up to make sure dogs and predators can't get in, or to know it's an extra protection from those neighbors!!! You did the right thing, I'm sure if it came down to my animal's or theirs; I'd choose mine! But thankfully (but also sadly) I've not been around when they killed my chickens, and they will leave when yelled at.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I consider myself so lucky, the folks who live around/near me are what everyone hopes for. The incident where I shot the dog happened years ago in another state. I don't ever want to be put in that spot again. 

Even if all you fenced was where your birds hang out would go a long way to protecting them and would be cheaper. Although, there is the concern for your dog's safety if he happens to be out when those others show up.

You're got between a rock and a hard place in this situation. Filing charges might be the only option.


----------



## Shelly W (Nov 28, 2019)

robin416 said:


> I consider myself so lucky, the folks who live around/near me are what everyone hopes for. The incident where I shot the dog happened years ago in another state. I don't ever want to be put in that spot again.
> 
> Even if all you fenced was where your birds hang out would go a long way to protecting them and would be cheaper. Although, there is the concern for your dog's safety if he happens to be out when those others show up.
> 
> You're got between a rock and a hard place in this situation. Filing charges might be the only option.


That is fantastic that you have great neighbors and that all of that is in the past! I'm grateful for many of our neighbors, with that one exception! Yes, fencing in an area for our chickens would be great; but #1, my husband would never allow it #2, we also have goats, 2 of which are pregnant and will need protection! I am not looking forward to the process of getting the fence...finding the best price, kind, etc. Making sure our direct neighbors approve of the style fence we've chosen, & the survey of our property that will be needed which may, again, cause a rift with neighbors.. So I'll have to tread lightly yet quickly. (Goats biggest predator is a dog, and these dogs could EASILY kill a baby goat) Well, to be honest, I'm going to be grateful that those are what I'm complaining about! I'm so grateful to have chickens and goats as having a "farm" was always a dream and it's coming true bit by bit! And I'm grateful to be in an area I'm in, another dream- finally OUT of the city! I have much to be grateful for, God has blessed us and I should focus there! I'm so happy for you and that that terrible situation is behind you and wish you well! I love your picture, silkies are my absolute favorite chicken! (Of course I only have one hen & a roo left, as those were the first to fall victim, 4 sweet Silkies )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any Amish or Mennonites living near you? When I had to have some fence run when I lived in TN some Mennonite teenagers put the fence in for a very reasonable price. The biggest expense was in the materials. 

About the only thing that's going to work for you is stock fence. If you live in the country then I don't see how the neighbors can kick about the kind of fence you put in. It also helps them get a jump start on their own fencing should they choose to put any in.


----------



## Shelly W (Nov 28, 2019)

I do have Amish and Mennonite in my area! I am not sure how to contact someone willing to do it; but thank you! That's something I will definitely look into! And, yes, I'm doing stock fencing. But, we bought our home with about 1.7 acres & the lot next door which takes us to a bit over 3.6 acres. Unfortunately, b/c the vacant lot sat there for some time, they've been using part of it. Also; the lines for our yard are just kind've bizarre in the area where it goes along theirs. Between that, them liking it all open, & the fact that their ducks use our pond, I'm just dreading that part! They are a kind couple, and they've been here longer than us, so I would hate to upset them. But I really don't have a choice. It's for their safety also! We're planning on an LGD, and this will prevent it from going into their yard! Tying the dog out wouldn't helpful for predator control and it would also be cruel. Thank you very much for the advice and I'll talk to my husband and look into it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was a mennonite that sold and installed metal roofing. I asked him about the fence and he gave my information to the young kids. If you stop in one of the mennonite or amish stores you can ask there. 

If you do the fence maybe talk to the neighbors with the ducks. Bet someone can come up with a solution. Like a gate on their side to let the ducks in and out.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing, go into one of their stores and ask an employee. They are always willing to do what they can, we have a large population of Amish and Mennonite both just up the road (as the crow flies haha).


----------

